# My leopard gecko is hiccuping



## dav1d55 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

Ive had a leopard gecko for 3 months and things havent been going well. My set up is fine (30-32 warm, 23-24 cold, 4 hides one warm one tupperware wet one inbetween and another in the cool end) but shes had a heavy breathing issue since i had her. The vet said it was unusual and gave me antibiotics which i gave her every day. It didnt make any difference and she seemd ok even though you could see her rib cage moving. So i let her be. Until recently she has been eating fine and seemed healthy but shestopped eating for a week, so i gave her a wax worm for encouragement which she ate but has still not touched a meal worm. But now she has started climbing under her polystyrene backdrop where the gap for the wires is. Which at first seemed odd but now is a little worrying. I just dropped her food in and she ate one meal worm and is now visably and audiably hiccuping.

I am going to book another appointment at the vets but i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? Shes also quite small for a six month old.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If she is able to get through that gap then she must be very small for her age. 

There are a few things that can cause hiccups. Respiratory infection, stress, parasites are the main possibilities.

Have you tried her with other feeders - such as locust, crickets or roaches? 

You say the temps are good - but where are you measuring them and what with? The warm side should have the thermometer on the floor and preferably use a digital one.

As the vet commented that she was small, did the vet do any faecal tests for parasites?

As she is in a glass viv she may be getting stressed if she is nervy. Is the viv in a busy part of the house? Do you handle her a lot? Is she kept with other Leos?


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

i say try this it help's with parasite and other thing's just have a little read, some people say it work's and i think there is a review at the bottom of the page about a leopard gecko.
Reptaid 30ml - reptile herbal health supplementBig Reptile World for all snake, lizard, tortoise, turtle and amphibian books, supplies and supplementsReptaid 30ml - reptile herbal health supplement
it say's this at the bottom of the page though.
* Note Reptaid is not a drug, it is a herbal alternative and should not be used at the same time as other medicines. Please read and follow instructions for use.


----------



## dav1d55 (Jul 15, 2011)

jools said:


> If she is able to get through that gap then she must be very small for her age.
> 
> There are a few things that can cause hiccups. Respiratory infection, stress, parasites are the main possibilities.
> 
> ...


Yes she wouldnt eat mealworms at first and preferred crickets but has since gone off crickets. I have two digital thermometers at cool and warm side. Both on floor. Vet did not comment on her size but i have weighed her at 26 this week which i am aware is small. However, her tail is not thin. Vet did no tests, i will put a few crickets in tomorrow. Hiccuping did stop after 10 minutes.

She is in glass viv. The sides have been blocked off using polystyrene And she is in my bedroom. Which is quiet ( no music or much sound) and i do not walk past often. I do my best to leave her in peace


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a few more revitalising medicine
Reptile Health Care | Net Pet Shop
maybe the komodo revitalive might be more for you help's stressed fill animal's, don't know if they are ok to use for leopard gecko's but just give them a ring if the vet's don't do much


----------



## yuesaur (Aug 29, 2011)

what substrate are you using? you never mentioned


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You have not mentioned her age. IF she is an adult then she could just be slowing down a bit for the winter food-wise. As long as she is not thin, and she does not lose weight, then this is fairly common with adults. If the hiccuping was just a one time thing then I would just keep an eye on her, and her weight, and see how she goes over the next few weeks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

is she digesting her food ok? whats her poops like?
double check her floor temps as jools sugggests, 
if her appetite dont improve you can send a fecal sample off yourself and get it tested for parasites and infections here
Veterinary Laboratory, Tests For Companion & Exotic Animals
if you need vet treatments they`ll tell you.

also the antibiotics may have also affected her got flora, its ideal to use a probiotic at the same time and for a week or so afterwards to help re-balalnce this. 
this ones a good one to add to the water 
Reptoboost


----------



## Shepwood (Apr 2, 2011)

I also trust that your vet is a reptile/exotic expert? Stick a bit of kitchen roll down in 'poo corner' and get a fecal sample done asap so you can confirm or eliminate any parasites. 

Hope it gets better soon


----------



## dav1d55 (Jul 15, 2011)

Shepwood said:


> I also trust that your vet is a reptile/exotic expert? Stick a bit of kitchen roll down in 'poo corner' and get a fecal sample done asap so you can confirm or eliminate any parasites.
> 
> Hope it gets better soon


I will give it ago. How fresh does it need to b? Cause shes
Not really eating shes not pooped last day and half. She likes to poo on spunge so its easy to tell. Yes they are a reptile specialist.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

contact pinmoor labs and they will psot you a sterile kit to put the sample in.


----------



## dav1d55 (Jul 15, 2011)

Just to let u know. the vet said she was a healthly gecko. he said she may have been spooked y something causing her not to eat. Vet said shes just a bad egg. like the runt of a litter and she will never be very good and fairly likely to get bacterial infections. Her Liver is also to large.

Only thing I have noticed tday was she was trying to eat her moss. I have no idea why. Silly thing.


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

dav1d55 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Ive had a leopard gecko for 3 months and things havent been going well. My set up is fine (30-32 warm, 23-24 cold, 4 hides one warm one tupperware wet one inbetween and another in the cool end) but shes had a heavy breathing issue since i had her. The vet said it was unusual and gave me antibiotics which i gave her every day. It didnt make any difference and she seemd ok even though you could see her rib cage moving. So i let her be. Until recently she has been eating fine and seemed healthy but shestopped eating for a week, so i gave her a wax worm for encouragement which she ate but has still not touched a meal worm. But now she has started climbing under her polystyrene backdrop where the gap for the wires is. Which at first seemed odd but now is a little worrying. I just dropped her food in and she ate one meal worm and is now visably and audiably hiccuping.
> 
> I am going to book another appointment at the vets but i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions? *Shes also quite small for a six month old*.





jools said:


> *You have not mentioned her age*. IF she is an adult then she could just be slowing down a bit for the winter food-wise. As long as she is not thin, and she does not lose weight, then this is fairly common with adults. If the hiccuping was just a one time thing then I would just keep an eye on her, and her weight, and see how she goes over the next few weeks.


I don't think she's slowing down. She sounds poorly to me and i'd be inclined to seek a second opinion. I wouldn't be very happy if an experienced vet referred to my pet as a 'bad egg' or a runt never likely to be very good!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

dav1d55 said:


> Just to let u know. the vet said she was a healthly gecko. he said she may have been spooked y something causing her not to eat. Vet said shes just a bad egg. like the runt of a litter and she will never be very good and fairly likely to get bacterial infections. Her Liver is also to large.
> 
> Only thing I have noticed tday was she was trying to eat her moss. I have no idea why. Silly thing.


eating moss can be an indicator of parasites - i`d get her tested and take the moss out and replace it with a wet flannel so she cant eat it.

did the vet mention fatty liver diease by any chance? 
or how to feed/supplement her to help?

is this vet a propper reptile one?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> eating moss can be an indicator of parasites - i`d get her tested and take the moss out and replace it with a wet flannel so she cant eat it.
> 
> did the vet mention fatty liver diease by any chance?
> or how to feed/supplement her to help?
> ...


I agree with pigglywiggly. Plus, eating substrate / moss, as well as being an indicator of parasites, can also be an indicator that something is missing in her diet. What do you dust her food with?


----------

